# Hi Y'All



## amosmoses (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a new member from the  Brazos Valley of Central Texas!  I'm a novice smoker and griller looking forward to talking to y'all and learning the tricks and tips of the trade!


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome to SMF and glade to have you here.....This is a fantastic place to learn and remember....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....LOL We love to see pictures of your work......ShoneyBoy


----------



## baba bones (Oct 27, 2012)

Hy there, I'm from Mi and a newbe also . Theres a ton of facts on this websight . Youll loose all time just reading of all the thing a good cookin out there,and improvements you can do to yer smoker . Welcome and happy smokin...


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 27, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome,Moses. As Shoneyboy so aptly stated ... send some Q-view 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We want to see some of your equip. , Smokes and recipes...Inquiring people want to know...Actually , we're nosey , and we have 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------



## amosmoses (Oct 28, 2012)

DSC_0004.JPG



__ amosmoses
__ Oct 28, 2012






Here it is, the Texas Pit Crafters PM100 !


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 28, 2012)

amosmoses said:


> DSC_0004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vegassmokeout (Oct 28, 2012)




----------

